# Food Guarding



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Below is a link to an article I have on my website on how to deal with food guarding issues. Although the article talks about raw food the techniques can be used for kibble was well.

*How to Deal with Food Guarding from the Raw Dog Ranch*

If anyone has questions just let me know.


----------

